# Goodbye Zeke



## aurora369 (Nov 5, 2009)

I am very sad to say that I lost Zeke today. My wonderful and spunky castor rex.

He charmed is way into our lives as a 3 week old foster, and had us captivated by his antics for three years. He was a kisser of all people and the best binky-er of all my bunnies.

I always knew that I was on borrowed time with him. Three of his seven litter-mates died before the age of one from cancer, and a couple of them in the years between. So, I have been cherishing the every moment with him knowing that the probability of him dying young was very high.

He has had an upper respitory infection for a while now. Baxter had it first, went through a round of antibiotics but it came back and Zeke picked it up. So they both went through a round of antibiotics, and it came back so we tried again, and it came back. I was waiting to get a phone prescription filled for a different antibiotic and the pharmacy must of lost the presciption because they didn't have it when I went in.

However, the more I think about it, the less I think it was the infection that killed him. His nose was not very snotty, and I checked his lungs with a stethiscope and they where clear so it wasn't in his lungs. 

He stopped eating in the last 24 hours. We moved last Saturday, and he was unsettled by that so he was eating a bit less, but still eating enough to not worry me. The hay rack was always emptied and he was eager for more. 

One of the boys was peeing all over the cage when I went on vacation back in September, and I am wondering if it was Zeke. I've been putting a blanket in the boys cage for the past three weeks, and it was being peed on too. If it was Zeke, then the blanket should stay clean, and if it was him, then that was a sign I missed. 

Today when I came home, I noticed he was very lethargic and looked super skinny. I ran out and picked up some pedialyte to syringe him. After syringing him about 10 cc's of it along with about 6 cc's of critcal care, I put him back in his cage for a rest. That's when he started trying to hop, and when he got to the corner he kept trying to hop. This freaked me out because I've had enough bunnies die on me to recognise a bunny close to death.

I picked him up again, wrapped in a towel, and started making phone calls. I called a couple of emergency vets , and also called Pipp. He died before I could get him packed up to see anyone. 

He was a fighter, and I'm going to miss him terribly.

I will post some pictures once I have my internet hooked up and I'm not tethering off of Ryan's cell phone (on Friday).

--Dawn


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP Zeke :sad:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Dawn....so sad


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Zeke.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 5, 2009)

:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know he was well-loved and I'm sure he knew it too.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 5, 2009)

:rainbow::bigtears::rainbow:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. urplepansy: Binky Free Zeke urplepansy: 

 :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 5, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Zeke. He sounded like a great bunny and you gave him some wonderful years. We had Stockton, a Chinchilla mini Rex for three years before he passed and it certainly wasn't long enough. Binky free at the bridge little man, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Dawn...:hug:
He sounds like a really charming little guy, a real fighter. I am amazed that he beat cancer!
I am thankful for all of the years you have enjoyed together. 
Lucky boy, to have such a caring bun-mom. Lucky you, to have met Zeke.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Binky free, Zeke

Autumn


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no, oh no no no no no. Oh Dawn, I'm so sorry. Bloody hell.

One thing's for sure, he lucked out the day you chose to foster him and his siblings, and he lucked out the day you decided to adopt him.

Many (((hugs))) to you and Ryan.

How's Baxter doing?


----------



## JimD (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry , Dawn 

Binkie free Zeke!

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

:Hugs & Healing Vibes:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, 
Binky free little Zeke :angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Dawn. I remember how special he was to survive when so many of his siblings didn't. I know he had a great life with you

God Bless, little man 

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.

He's at the vets now, and I'm having a necropsy done. I really think there was something underlying going on that I didn't really catch. The vet thinks that he may have been seizing during his last 10 minutes while he was doing the hopping thing.

I knew that my time with him was short, but it still sucks that he died so young. 

Baxter seems okay, although it's hard to gauge a lazy lops depression levels. He's eating all his food and lounging around as usual. I will attempt to bond him to Sugar once we are unpacked from our move. At the very least, I may split the large cage so they can live side by side if bonding doesn't go well.

Some bunnies seem to live so long, and others get snuffed out so quickly. I've had several long lived (11,13) bunnies, and quite a few gone before they are 4 years old.

--Dawn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him but he had the best life he could have ever hoped for in your care. Yes, it's cruel that his time was so short on this earth but take comfort in knowing he had a life fit for a king.

Binky free Zeke.:rose:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.:rose:

Dave


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry Dawn. Zeke was always one of my favourite bunnies! Thinking of you.ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, Dawn ; it is especially difficult when it is unexpected and that fast...
Binky Free Zeke ink iris:
you had a great mom and a great life


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. RIP Zeke. :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Dawn. It's too bad that Zeke couldn't have been with you longer. I know he lived like a prince with you, though, and had the best life in those years that a bunny could have. I would also suspect that something more serious was going on under what you could see, and the stress of the URI let that underlying problem take over. Binky free, Zeke.


----------



## dquesnel (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Dawn, I am sorry to hear of the loss of Zeke. He was a really sweet boy and I enjoyed meeting him at your place in the Summer. RIP little Zeke
:bunnyangel2:


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry:hug:

You knew he was loved and he did too, and you did all you could for him. Kudos to you for taking so much care of him and being there for him 100% of the way.

ink iris:Binky Free, :rainbow:Zeke:rainbow:. Your thoughts are with usink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2009)

Dawn, I'm so so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Zeke.

Susanink iris:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 10, 2009)

So, I got the results back from the autopsy, and he died from liver failure. He had advanced liver cancer.

Looking back now, I can see all the little signs that I explained away. He was having troubles hopping, and I put it on the hardwood floors. He was losing weight in the last couple weeks, and that was from the stress of packing and moving.

I knew he was going to die from cancer eventually. So many of his litter mates have died from it.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Dawn, I am so very sorry for your loss of Zeke. Please pm me if you need to talk. My gosh, Zeke is in a better place for sure. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 10, 2009)

Binky Free Zeke

He lived a good life with you and I hope his memory lives strong with you


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2009)

Im just seeing this. I am so so so sorry, Dawn. He was always one of my favorite RO bunnies, such a special boy. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Haley


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

RIP Zeke. Im sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.


----------

